# My frustrating experience with WIND



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been without internet service for several days now due to a screwup at Wind, and it's been extremely frustrating to deal with them. Their customer service on a scale of 1->10 is* ZERO*. 

All you get (after pushing a bunch of numbers), is someone on line *that knows nothing *and can't help you with your service but they are glad to take your money anyway!

It started like this last week. PC Financial MC cancelled my CC card because they believed the card had been compromised. 
This happened on the 20th and of course they did not call me ahead of time to discuss how it could have been compromised, but I had made a mistake with a security code while ordering online. 

OK, because my Wind internet acct is a "pay before" using, on the 21st, they tried to get their $29 and couldn't because the card was cancelled.

So, when I went to logon, it went to their site, it wanted a "TOP UP"
either in 24k gold, CC or these top up cards you buy at the various stores that sell them. 

I went out and got a $20, $5 +$5 and proceeded to enter the 16 digit number on the receipt for each top up card.
Their system took the first two sets of 16, but wouldn't allow me to enter the last digit of the other $5 top up card..so I thought to myself WTF???
I call their "bot" on my cell and he says to me..give me the numbers
and I'll enter them from here..so I had to read off 3 sets of 16 digit numbers TWICE to him.

Then he says to me.."it will take a few minutes for the system to update", so I will call you back when it has". Two hours pass and he doesn't call me back, and of course I can't get on the internet, because it wants *more top ups*!

So I decide to wait until early next morning and finally I get internet connection..for about an hour then it cuts me off asking for "more topup please"..so I call their 611 number and get a *fem bot* at the other end that gives me all sorts of excuses but no solution. She tells me gives me a ticket number (big deal!), and tells me she will refer this to the accounting dept. So another few hours go by..no internet and no response from them they are working on my problem.

I call them again and again and each time it's a different excuse. but no help ..3 days go by with no internet service and I call again and warn them that I'm FED UP with WIND and will go back to BELL if the problem is not fixed by 12 pm yesterday (23rd). They give me another ticket and that's it!!!..I've had enough and call Bell to set up my internet service!

Yesterday I get my PCMC CC replacement. Tried to activate it and the
system refused to activate referring me to their "bots" automatically.
After going throught the same procedure 3 times with a different "bot" each time, the replacement card would not activate....so I says to the last "bot" what should I do?..cut this card up and forget about PC Financial MC? 
He didn't have an answer..only thanked me in their typical
online brainwashed response that they have to give out!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

How frustrating, though the incompetency does not baffle anymore. At any rate, I think we all have such days. 

I wish I could think of something funny to say, but that's not my forte, it is yours however, though there was nothing funny in the above post [except for the title perhaps],  so it's pretty clear how you felt. 

Hope you're having a better day!

Cheers!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> How frustrating, though the incompetency does not baffle anymore.


 ... agree and it doesn't get any better. That's why I have not had the courage to change my carrier (Bell) for the longest time I can remember (30+ years?). Perhaps the day when I do, their stock price will tank.  

If I recall someone on this forum is a WIND fan so perhaps he/she can chime in sometime to enlighten on this unexpected zero customer service of this relative new carrier called WIND.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm postpaid so I have no experience with their top-up cards. It sounds like you were burning through usage though because it kept asking to add credit? Surf on demand is $2/hr or $5/day. Were you supposed to be on the unlimited plan?

I did however have trouble with their website's shopping cart system a few months ago when I was issued a new CC. It had to do with my 3-D Secure password ("MC Secure Code"/"Verified by Visa"). After I reset that, transactions on their website worked fine. I had to troubleshoot that issue entirely by myself.

Customer service is unfortunately terrible everywhere. I have no meaningful comments on this, but in my experience too Wind's call centre is bad unless you are calling in to ask simple questions. For example I called in yesterday to get the unlock code for my BB9900 and it only took 5 minutes. I think their performance is measured by how many calls they receive and how fast they can rush people off the phone. You have to get someone that's actually willing to help you outside the script, and that's always rare.

If you have Bell home phone I would recommend basic DSL from a reseller like Teksavvy. Their DSL 2/800 package is $28 bux all in. You might pay a little extra than now (were you on Winds $20/mo AITF data stick plan?) and there's a 25 gig cap but it should be more reliable than wireless internet. Wind cell phone service is simply unbeatable here, I'm willing to put up with a few dummy call centre people for the price. You need patience when dealing with phone companies, it doesn't matter which one it is. I've been bent out of shape just as much with terrible support from the accounting department at Rogers.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> How frustrating, though the incompetency does not baffle anymore. At any rate, I think we all have such days.
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a better day!
> ...


Yes, it's much better today, inspite of the snowstorm..thanks T.G.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> I'm postpaid so I have no experience with their top-up cards. It sounds like you were burning through usage though because it kept asking to add credit? Surf on demand is $2/hr or $5/day. Were you supposed to be on the unlimited plan?


No, it had nothing to do with usage. I'm on prepaid INFINITE Laptop,
a plan they don't offer anymore, so regardless of how much I surf
or download..it's always the same price per month. 

I just find that their support really s*cks! If you can't resolve the problem with their 611 call center "bots" (that don't know anything and are not connected to those that *might* now what is going on)..it's a frustrating experience coming from a guy that spent 25 years in emergency and field support at Nortel.



> I did however have trouble with their website's shopping cart system a few months ago when I was issued a new CC. It had to do with my 3-D Secure password ("MC Secure Code"/"Verified by Visa"). After I reset that, transactions on their website worked fine. I had to troubleshoot that issue entirely by myself.


I had the same propblem with PCMC..that's what they cancelled the card from under me and didn't even call me that they were going to do that..all they had to do is to DECLINE any further transactions until they notified me and called back..but no..they just went ahead and shut down the card the day before Wind was to do a pre-authorized transaction on it.

It was just bad timing. I had to wait a week for the replacement card, and in the meantime Wind cut me off and told me to "top up" the regular months pre-payment ($29) from these pre-paid cards I bought a Loblaws.



> Customer service is unfortunately terrible everywhere.


Yes it certainly does. I had an episode with Bell TV where they ripped
$150 twice from my MC...it took several phone calls and a lot of frustration to get that resolved. They finally mailed me a check for the erroroneous transaction plus an extra $20 "apology" to pacify me.

Since then I pay them when I do my banking on line..however, with this Wind internet special it has to be a "pre-pay"..that's the deal..and I can't change it.




> If you have Bell home phone I would recommend basic DSL from a reseller like Teksavvy. Their DSL 2/800 package is $28 bux all in. You might pay a little extra than now (were you on Winds $20/mo AITF data stick plan?) and there's a 25 gig cap but it should be more reliable than wireless internet. Wind cell phone service is simply unbeatable here, I'm willing to put up with a few dummy call centre people for the price. You need patience when dealing with phone companies, it doesn't matter which one it is. I've been bent out of shape just as much with terrible support from the accounting department at Rogers.


Yes, I was peeved off with Wind because they took so long to resolve
my billing problem (the topup), but BELL is a lot more expensive and
for 25Gigs, the only deal I could get was $49.95..thats $20 more a month than what I'm paying Wind..so you are right..now that I've calmed down, I think I will call Bell back and cancel. 

I don't have any real problem with wireless here at home since I'm very close to the transmitter, so I will stick to wireless. My previous Bell internet was wireless too. 

Yes, they seem to hire dummys with the trained "pre-recorded" spiel whenever you have to call them at the call center...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone take note.

Invest in BCE.

*Cough*


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Everyone take note.
> 
> Invest in BCE.
> 
> *Cough*


hee..hee.. I back with Wind. Bell was only giving me 25gigs for
39.95...but when I called today to cancell..they asked why and even
offered another 40 gigs on top of the 25 gigs to keep me on..but I've
already paid and I've been downloading lots of microsoft applications 
over night on my backup computer..and it's working. 

It's funny, if you don't know..they (big blue) try to charge as much as
they can get awy with..until you squawk it's too much..then they pass you
on to retentions to try and persuade you to stay if they can.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Everyone take note.
> 
> Invest in BCE.
> 
> *Cough*


LOL ... I take note.


----------

